# How Are NeverSummer Boards?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Please post if u got info on the NS I might buy one sunday


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I just ordered a Legacy R. Havent received it yet. I have heard nothing but good things about them on here. A guy on this sight, Burton Avenger uses them and has a few reviews on them here.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/6308-bunch-reviews-you-guys.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/8274-never-summer-board.html
Or you could just check up on the other thread you started you flaming moron.
Just buy one. I'm sure you will be more than happy.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah you flaming moron! :laugh::laugh::laugh: i love rage.

i rode a NS once.... dunno what model.... (top sheet had a big peak image on it i think?)

it was fekking awesome! really! for sure its owner was a tune up freak and it was lightning fast, but the ride it offered.... you could just tell it rocked, even if a spastic like me had to care for it.

buy it, ride it, love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input Will go for it now!


----------



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

Before you buy that board, i want you to know i just bought a 500 dollar NV SL-R at daddies board shop for 350, the sale is only this weekend so i hope you get this before you buy it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Dammit, I just bought two NS boards from daddies two weeks ago. If I would have waited I would have save 160 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a NS SL as my powder board and I love it. It is a little to heavy for me to use as my park board, but when you want to cut through almost anything, NS is the way to go. I used it for 2 seasons and never had a single problem with it. It took a ton of abuse since I did use it as a park board for a season and a half, poor idea on my part, not made for the park. Still, I would go back to NS in a heartbeat if I had the money to rock out the new Evo and hadn't just bought my DH.


----------



## deepakhj (Nov 11, 2008)

I just picked up a 155 Never Summer SL-R from Daddies for $350.. I can't wait to ride it in 2 weeks when Heavenly opens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I order mine for Daddies too.. They are awesome to deal with. Shipped my board the same day. I cant wait to ride my SL-R


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Never Summer Legacy*

I once owned a Never Summer Legacy and it was a pretty good board. It was for sure the most durable board that I have ever rode. Very smoth and reliable. Too bad some sucker of cock had to steel it from me. I would probebly be still riding it now if it wasn't stolen. Oh well, Im sure the cock stain is either burning in hell sucking satan's cock or has a broken spine from crashing on my board and will never walk again. I would like to belive that is what happens to people that steel snowboards.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a couple year old NS System board. I haven't road to meny boards but I couldn't be happier with NS.


----------

